# Grain Goat Feeder Plans (With individual chain and clips)



## SamsontheSaanen (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to make a goat feeder to give our goats grain. I saw somewhere on the internet ones where they used little chain and clips for each individual goat, so you could tell how much each goat ate and there would be no goat battles over food.

My husband has just put a goat feed together similair to what I have described but I dont know if it is too close together without enough spacing or what, but they are still able to get a little too close to each other... Some of our new Mamas we just bought have horns and are not nice to some of the other Mamas who do not have horns... So I am trying to keep peace in the new milking barn area and to regulate how much everyone eats....

If anyone has plans, pictures or ideas, I would love to see what you all have.

Many thanks!
Rose

thepioneersofpanama.com


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Grain Goat Feeder Plans (With individual chain and clips*

I use trough feeders with 6 spots but the goats are right next to each other so that would not work well with bullies or horns.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Grain Goat Feeder Plans (With individual chain and clips*

I have a small herd and the does who get grain are on the milk stand to get it...I do feed alfalfa cubes and pellets to everyone and I have 4 different feeders for 5 does, 2 share a feeder nicely.


----------

